# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Terreno Agrícola Barranca

## jorge.tinoco

Se venden 26 Has de buen terreno agrícola en la zona de Barranca a la altura del Km 192 de la Panamericana Norte. - Ubicado en la provincia de Barranca, Departamento de Lima. - El terreno cuenta con disponibilidad de agua durante todo el año proveniente del canal de regadío. - Cuenta con canales construidos con concreto para irrigar el terreno. - Reservorio de agua propio para regar los cultivos.- Tuberías instaladas en el campo para la irrigacción del terreno. - Casa de 2 pisos con agua potable y energía eléctrica.
 - Almacenes.- Rápido acceso a la Panamericana Norte.- Productos cultivados con preferencia para exportación.  
Cel. 996370203Temas similares: TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 100 ha en OLMOS Terreno agricola TERRENO AGRICOLA EN HUARAL TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 6.0 HAS Terreno agricola en barranca

----------

